# Coneaut steelhead



## Wacka (Dec 19, 2016)

Thinking about heading up 14-16 fishing,any suggestionsof anywhere to stay ? Possibly on the river somwhere?


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

There was suckers in conneaut creek today.


----------



## Racinray (May 5, 2015)

How was the ice and or slush ?


----------



## Wacka (Dec 19, 2016)

Racinray said:


> How was the ice and or slush ?


Eeverything was slushed up pretty bad,be a few days before its gona be fishable


----------



## Racinray (May 5, 2015)

Thanks glad I held off today ,gonna try this Saturday..


----------

